# setting up my first rub stack for breeding



## THEDON28 (Oct 6, 2010)

hi there, im thinking about breeding my blood pythons next year i will be a first time breeder, how would i rig up a rub stack? i seen a plastic set up in b&q it was like plastic draws stacked up and when pulled out were perfect size for babys, they were stacks of ten two on top of each other. how woul i get a heating system set up, would i drill holes in the back and set a heat mat and stat to each one, or drill holes in the side of each one and run a heat cable threw, iv never seen a rack set up for breeding so woudnt no the easiest and cheapest way to do it and get the equipment, any help please!!!!!


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

THEDON28 said:


> hi there, im thinking about breeding my blood pythons next year i will be a first time breeder, how would i rig up a rub stack? i seen a plastic set up in b&q it was like plastic draws stacked up and when pulled out were perfect size for babys, they were stacks of ten two on top of each other. how woul i get a heating system set up, would i drill holes in the back and set a heat mat and stat to each one, or drill holes in the side of each one and run a heat cable threw, iv never seen a rack set up for breeding so woudnt no the easiest and cheapest way to do it and get the equipment, any help please!!!!!


 youtube "how to make a snake rack" use really useful boxes :2thumb:


----------



## THEDON28 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

what do you think ?


----------



## THEDON28 (Oct 6, 2010)

stiil not to sure on what heating system to use mate


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

For my corns i taped a huge heatmat to bottom of a huge rub and turned it on its side. I slotted all smaller enclosures inside so mat was on back of smaller tubs only. I put thye stat probe in a tub the same as snakes weer in to make sure temps were perfect inside tubs. The big rub meant that even if one escaped its little tub, it was still trapped inside the rub. Obviously the heatmat is not in place on back of big rub for this picture. It was just to see if tubs would all fit snug


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Liking that idea teeny...Im hopefully going to be breeding a few pairings of corns next year at some point...HAve succesfully bred one pair already so on the look out for a few more females eventually. and always wondered a tidy way to heat them all at once when I had the hatchlings..did play with the idea of heat cable and alot of those wilko 11ltr plastic fishtank things but this seems much more spacious and cost effective.

How much ventilation di you place in the big rub and where? sorry for the questions. 

Pete


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Liking that idea teeny...Im hopefully going to be breeding a few pairings of corns next year at some point...HAve succesfully bred one pair already so on the look out for a few more females eventually. and always wondered a tidy way to heat them all at once when I had the hatchlings..did play with the idea of heat cable and alot of those wilko 11ltr plastic fishtank things but this seems much more spacious and cost effective.
> 
> How much ventilation di you place in the big rub and where? sorry for the questions.
> 
> Pete


Aye it seemed silly to spend ages making a rack when they would only be with me a couple months or so lol

I put about 16 or so holes around top corners where the bobbly bits on the rub are and that was it. It maintianed perfect temps and had a good temp gradient per tub too as snakes could go to back of tub to get warm and move to front if they wanted to be cooler


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice one. thank you i maybe stealing this idea soon. Lol i`ll put a sticker on "stolen from teeny"

So did you sell them befroe they got ready to move into bigger housing or do you have a rub rack for that??? Just im starting my room today (need to clear the rubbish out and tidy then deconstruct the viv stacks from front room n shift upstairs...the joys)

Just outta interest how many breeding pairs/groups do/di you have?

Sorry orginal poster for stealing your thread

Pete


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Nice one. thank you i maybe stealing this idea soon. Lol i`ll put a sticker on "stolen from teeny"
> 
> So did you sell them befroe they got ready to move into bigger housing or do you have a rub rack for that??? Just im starting my room today (need to clear the rubbish out and tidy then deconstruct the viv stacks from front room n shift upstairs...the joys)
> 
> ...


They were all earmarked while they were still eggs, i was lucky lol
I only have one breeding pair, my snakes consist of
1 royal
1 king
2x Crawl Cay ( which i will attaept to breeed one day maybe)
4 corns
3 are male ( well 2 are deff and other looks likely) one is female. I bred my female Amel to my huge male ghost


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Amel to ghost that will be some pretty offsprings.

Ive got a few snakes but only breding the corns...When we move to a larger place (barn conversion we are doing up)...Im going to look into breeding larger snakes as I`ll have the space..but it wont be for a profit or business venture, its just something that interests me and it means i get more snakes ::whistling2:and technically cant be told off for buying them.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Amel to ghost that will be some pretty offsprings.
> 
> Ive got a few snakes but only breding the corns...When we move to a larger place (barn conversion we are doing up)...Im going to look into breeding larger snakes as I`ll have the space..but it wont be for a profit or business venture, its just something that interests me and it means i get more snakes ::whistling2:and technically cant be told off for buying them.


I got quite a mix, we had a problem with the eggs at the end and lost 15 dead in egg ( i think it was temp fluctuation in house ) we still got 
Snow
Normal
Amel
Hypo coloured Amel
Anery 
and a little ghost


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice outcome.

 and they all sold..so do you have any breeding plans coming up???


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Nice outcome.
> 
> and they all sold..so do you have any breeding plans coming up???


Nope, i have a few futureones

chams
Royal
Boas
Flat rock scorps
Yamia tarantulas

but thats in pipeline rather than soon lol


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Id love to breed my `verts but again pipeline rather then now.

Thanks for the hatchling holder idea tho thats briliant...what were the rubs dimensions..ive got a day off work so may have to nip out and get it in time for some forward planning and then of course if its laying around and i happen to see it and say to the missus "oh look thatd make a good hatchling rack AND save buying a solid rack!" i look like the smart guy for saving money haha


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Id love to breed my `verts but again pipeline rather then now.
> 
> Thanks for the hatchling holder idea tho thats briliant...what were the rubs dimensions..ive got a day off work so may have to nip out and get it in time for some forward planning and then of course if its laying around and i happen to see it and say to the missus "oh look thatd make a good hatchling rack AND save buying a solid rack!" i look like the smart guy for saving money haha


It is a 50l rub on side and the tubs are cricket tubs, but you can fit tupprware tubs in there too


----------

